# My stats and story TRT



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

So by request here is all my stats and the process in which the decision was made to start TRT . 

31year old male 
6’2”
321 lbs
Havent been to a gym in years so my BMI is 38%

feeling sluggish and ran down all the time and sick of being so fat I started Adipex for weight loss.. it failed.  I told my doc that I used test E years back and maybe I messed my self up doing it... would you check my levels. 
10/19/2018 I was 287 ng/dL 
She started me on 50mg 1 time a week injection
I only took 1 shot.. 
after speaking to another doctor friend of mine he referred me to a different GP.  He told me that 50 once per week was BS and there’s no sense in taking such baby steps. 
“The new doc”
this GP tells me the same thing. “ 50 per week was a waste of time”. He ups my dose to 200mg once per week. So we pulled labs 3 months later and (I’ll try to post the picture) 

1/21/2019 testosterone 470
                 Estradiol 43
so he put me on the anastrozole(amiredex) once per week aswell. 

Now im currently hitting the gym daily .. a bit lost in there.. 
mans I’m aiming for bulking up and cutting my BMI to at least 28% just to give myself a goal 

doc is cool with me pushing my levels to the high but I dont want to get too crazy too fast .. 

i need a good work out plan, a better diet and I need to start pushing.. 
bench maxed out at 135 and I almost cried.. I was pushing 260 in high school.

so what do you think.. comments, remarks , concerns , recommendations.. sarcasm... bring it .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2019)

How many days after injection was the blood taken at 200mg?

We should start talking diet. Can you walk us through a typical day of eating?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 6, 2019)

Welcome...glad you are into making changes..dudes will be here soon!!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> How many days after injection was the blood taken at 200mg?
> 
> We should start talking diet. Can you walk us through a typical day of eating?



we do blood pulls 7 days after last injection so my shots are on Tuesday night, we pulled blood Tuesday morning, and we did the last blood pull 10 weeks after my first 200mg shot started


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> How many days after injection was the blood taken at 200mg?
> 
> We should start talking diet. Can you walk us through a typical day of eating?



diet... what a joke.. it’s horrible.. it’s actually embarrassing 
lets start with today.. 
monster energy drink and mrs bairds apple pie
lunch hasn’t happened yet so I’ll update you later


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2019)

I hope youre not expecting trt to reshape your body. You got some major lifestyle changes to address man.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I hope youre not expecting trt to reshape your body. You got some major lifestyle changes to address man.



Good point, and no sir I’m not expecting TRT to do it for me, but I do expect it to help fuel the energy and general feeling . (I feel young again)  
yes lifestyle is the problem I fully agree


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2019)

Welcome and glad to see you're fixing things. You didn't get to be such a hot mess in a few months so you're not pulling out if it in a few months. That being said, with your head down and some hard work you can rebound. Good news is the beginner gains will come over the next few months. Don't worry about making everything perfect, for now some real effort will go a long way. 

Ask detailed questions if you are looking for detailed answers. This helps both sides.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

snake said:


> Welcome and glad to see you're fixing things. You didn't get to be such a hot mess in a few months so you're not pulling out if it in a few months. That being said, with your head down and some hard work you can rebound. Good news is the beginner gains will come over the next few months. Don't worry about making everything perfect, for now some real effort will go a long way.
> 
> Ask detailed questions if you are looking for detailed answers. This helps both sides.




Thanks for for the support... I know in my heart it’s gonna take time but I’m dreaming for leaps and bounds .. bad part about this is I’m solo.. wife is on her own path and kids are kids... sooo 
mom trying.


----------



## DF (Feb 6, 2019)

Start by making small changes in your diet.  No need to go right to dry baked chicken & rice every meal.  These changes will add up along with a good consistent workout.  Best of luck!


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 6, 2019)

Exactly what DF said, that can't be stressed enough. People burn themselves out by making radical diet changes all at once. Make small changes like cutting out sugar as much as possible (e.g. soda, dessert, processed treats etc...), download MyFitnessPal and track calories/macros. Up your protein etc...get all that dialed in first.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 6, 2019)

small steps on the diet and exercise. start with eliminating the pie! listen brother, its not an easy road by any means but in the end it all starts with you wanting it! get away from the energy drinks and all the sugar crap. that will help. im always around to help and believe me I walked in even bigger shoes than you are right now! that being said it is very possible to achieve.  good luck and like others said, ask detailed questions, get detailed answers.... oh and when I was on the 200 a week dose I got better results splitting it to 100 twice a week to prevent from numbers falling in a trough. what test are you using?


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Thanks for for the support... I know in my heart it’s gonna take time but I’m dreaming for leaps and bounds .. bad part about this is I’m solo.. wife is on her own path and kids are kids... sooo
> mom trying.



Ultimately we all fight our own fight but it is comforting to know others are battling too. We decide if we are going to put down the fork, if we are going to get into the gym, if we are going to blow off the cardio at the end of a weight session, if we are going to drive by the bar and get home for some much needed rest. Along the way, short of some advice from UG, you're going to be on your own but in that you will find a sweeter victory.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

bigdog said:


> small steps on the diet and exercise. start with eliminating the pie! listen brother, its not an easy road by any means but in the end it all starts with you wanting it! get away from the energy drinks and all the sugar crap. that will help. im always around to help and believe me I walked in even bigger shoes than you are right now! that being said it is very possible to achieve.  good luck and like others said, ask detailed questions, get detailed answers.... oh and when I was on the 200 a week dose I got better results splitting it to 100 twice a week to prevent from numbers falling in a trough. what test are you using?



First one was test cypionate 
not sure on the newest one.. I’ll check when I get home. 
I was thinking 100 twice a week sounded good.. makes perfect sense... will run it by doc first just so we stay on the same page but I like that


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 7, 2019)

snake said:


> Ultimately we all fight our own fight but it is comforting to know others are battling too. We decide if we are going to put down the fork, if we are going to get into the gym, if we are going to blow off the cardio at the end of a weight session, if we are going to drive by the bar and get home for some much needed rest. Along the way, short of some advice from UG, you're going to be on your own but in that you will find a sweeter victory.



yea I see the major mountain in front of me... sadly I am going to use cheater items such as adipex to help make a dent.. but seeing you guys in the kind of shape y’all are in is definitely helping me .. problem is I have drug my ass back to the gym yet.. 
i have to get my kids to pass the “gym test” for the YMCA so they can go to.. 
my target day is Monday... I feel like setting a goal is my best bet.


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> yea I see the major mountain in front of me... sadly I am going to use cheater items such as adipex to help make a dent.. but seeing you guys in the kind of shape y’all are in is definitely helping me .. problem is I have drug my ass back to the gym yet..
> i have to get my kids to pass the “gym test” for the YMCA so they can go to..
> my target day is Monday... I feel like setting a goal is my best bet.



Hit it on Monday, one day at a time. In all fairness to yourself, you're comparing yourself to guys who have been at this for many years, nonstop and have made it a lifestyle. I can't drive 300 yds or shoot par but then I don't golf either, get my point? I'm just speaking for myself but any pics you would see of me are at my best, the ugly sloppy ones stay on my cell phone for my use only. lol


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 8, 2019)

We may be in better shape but plenty on this board have daily struggles and use each other for strength.  Welcome to the board of misfit toys.  If you're dedicated to you, we will be to. Just stick with it man. It's worth it.


----------



## Grego (Feb 17, 2019)

You came to the right place for support. The knowledge base on this board is excellent and the members are great resources.
you have got this. Look at this as a long term investment in your self.  The TRT is the start, your nutrition should be next but in little steps. You will have to experiment to see what suits you and what your body will respond too. Don’t give up! If you have a bad day or give in to a craving and eat something you shouldn’t look at it as a failure. Keep moving forward. Adding healthy food before you start taking away unhealthy stuff might be a good strategy.
your body won’t be built in a day, a week or a month but your efforts can last you a life time.


----------

